# Where is Business (B) occupancy under Section 903?



## Ryan Schultz (Oct 2, 2017)

Curious, where is the reference to Business (B) occupancy classification type under *Section 903 Automatic Sprinkler Systems *

https://up.codes/viewer/alabama/int_building_code_2009/chapter/9/fire-protection-systems#903

Am I missing something?


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Oct 2, 2017)

It seems to only reference:
*903.2.2 Group B Ambulatory Health Care Facilities*

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_building_code_2009/chapter/9/fire-protection-systems#903.2.2


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 2, 2017)

Group B buildings generally don't require sprinkler systems.  HOWEVER, corridor protection requirements in other sections, including smoke & fire dampers, can cost as much as sprinklers, and hinder future flexibility to rearrange the spaces.


----------



## RLGA (Oct 2, 2017)

B occupancies (other than the one you mention) do not require sprinkler systems based on fire area, occupant load, or any other criteria, except when an increase in height or area is desired, or when any of the conditions listed in Section 903.2.11 apply.


----------



## MtnArch (Oct 4, 2017)

Sprinkler requirements may be enacted under local ordinances.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 23, 2017)

Or in the case of available water supply for the construction type and size of building. See if the AHJ has adopted appendix B of the IFC.


----------

